# Club Nintendo 2012



## PaJami (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello everyone! So today, I just remembered that the Club Nintendo year is coming to an end! In 11 days, it's over. So I'm just posting this as a reminder to everyone who has Nintendo games laying around to register them. I mean, who knows, maybe they're going to give us a good reward this year! http://club.nintendo.com Also, what do you guys think the rewards will be this year? Hopefully, they beat last years! Maybe a limited edition Wiimote or soundtrack or something? I dunno, what do you guys want?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not sure what I want, this is my first Nintendo year ending lol What kinds of rewards did they have in previous years?


----------



## PaJami (Jun 20, 2012)

Since '09, the platinum rewards have been a mario hat/punch out!! add on, neat statue of Mario characters, and a lot of buttons. I can't remember what the golds have been, though. So they're not amazing, but they're still pretty cool!


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2012)

Dont have expiry here so i dont have to worry;

I am curious to see the new rewards though


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 20, 2012)

My codes don't expire till 2014, plus the site won't let me register them. Every time I get a new code it says 'Pin mismatch please enter pin again.'


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not qualifying for elite status this year, since I haven't bought many games the past year. Oh well. I'm sure I'll qualify for it next year though, with the Wii U coming out.


----------



## Berry (Jun 21, 2012)

In Germany we don't have any status...  but I just got my Animal Crossing Japanese 'Fan'  It's really nice. I'm hoping that the German Club Nintendo will get an update someday...


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah, no statuses in Australia either


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 23, 2012)

PaJami said:


> Since '09, the platinum rewards have been a mario hat/punch out!! add on, neat statue of Mario characters, and a lot of buttons. I can't remember what the golds have been, though. So they're not amazing, but they're still pretty cool!



Gold members get cruddy desk calendars.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 23, 2012)

Since this is my first year...how do I order my reward? Or is that not until the club nintendo year is over that I can do that?


----------



## PaJami (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Since this is my first year...how do I order my reward? Or is that not until the club nintendo year is over that I can do that?



You have to wait until the club nintendo year is over. Then, if you have your status, it'll let you pick the prize you want and send it to you, free shipping!


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

I just want the year to be over so i can see the new rewards haha


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 25, 2012)

PaJami said:


> You have to wait until the club nintendo year is over. Then, if you have your status, it'll let you pick the prize you want and send it to you, free shipping!



Awesome! I'm platinum lol


----------



## SockHead (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm platinum as well


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 6, 2012)

I just ordered my Club Nintendo Platinum reward! A set of Mario themed playing cards. What did you all choose?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 6, 2012)

I got the Limited Edition Platinum Poster Set. I don't really know what I would do with the games since I don't even play on my Wii anymore. I didn't get the playing cards because I don't really play cards. And I didn't get the calendar because I already have one.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 6, 2012)

You lucky platinum people  I'm just a gold. I got the Desk Calender because I like the artwork they put on all their calenders so far, and when 2013 is over I could cut the artwork out. XD I'm so weird. I was considering getting Majora's Mask, but then I was like nah.

But I really would've wanted the Platinum Poster set... It had LoZ and Kid Icarus posters. DX Whatever, maybe next year.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

Do they have the new rewards up now or?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Do they have the new rewards up now or?



Yep! Platinum can get a set of three posters (Kid Icarus, Skyward Sword, and Luigi's Mansion) or a set of cool Mario playing cards.. And gold gets a calendar or a game (super mario kart, metroid 2, majora's mask, or mario vs donkey kong) Honestly, they're probably my least favorite of all the rewards, but they're something. I dunno whether to get the posters or the cards.. The posters would be more useful, but the cards are more of a collectible item. Hm.. I guess I'll think about it


----------



## SockHead (Jul 7, 2012)

Where do you even see the posters??


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

PaJami said:


> And gold gets a calendar or a game


what, how does that work out.


----------



## Justin (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> what, how does that work out.



One's a calendar and one's a game? I'm confused what you're asking.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 7, 2012)

Here, this should clear things up. https://club.nintendo.com/elite-status-gifts.do


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

Justin said:


> One's a calendar and one's a game? I'm confused what you're asking.



you get either a calendar or a game. Game has more value yeah?
who'd want a calendar


----------



## Justin (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> you get either a calendar or a game. Game has more value yeah?
> who'd want a calendar



They're Virtual Console and DSiWare games so not really.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

Justin said:


> They're Virtual Console and DSiWare games so not really.



still, they're better than a calendar.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> you get either a calendar or a game. Game has more value yeah?
> who'd want a calendar



I was about to get MM, but I already know everything that happens... (after reading the Majora's Mask manga) and the other games weren't very appealing to me so I just got the calender. besides, I like the artwork on the previous calendars.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 8, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I was about to get MM, but I already know everything that happens... (after reading the Majora's Mask manga) and the other games weren't very appealing to me so I just got the calender. besides, I like the artwork on the previous calendars.


FYI, the manga ≠ the game. I've read the manga and played the game and I prefer the game, honestly. 

I wish that more and better Nintendo games had come out this year. I would have grabbed that Luigi's Mansion 2 poster. ;_;


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 9, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> FYI, the manga ≠ the game. I've read the manga and played the game and I prefer the game, honestly.
> 
> I wish that more and better Nintendo games had come out this year. I would have grabbed that Luigi's Mansion 2 poster. ;_;




I never said the manga was as good as the game. The game is much better, I'm saying after I read the manga, I already know the whole storyline of the game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll probably get the poster set but man that deck of cards is enticing.


----------

